# AquaClear 5000



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a few aquaclear 5000's which put out 937gph each and I wanted to know whether to put them like they show in the diagram with the head piece angled down or should I point it up for more surface agitation? I know the point of a powerhead for piranha's is to move and agitate water, they would get more of a work out if it was down. My other question is do you think those will be enough because for some reason when I try using the air tube no bubbles ever come out. Would it be enough agitation on the water to supply my piranha's with oxygen without air coming through the powerhead at 937gph? I don't want them gasping for air. Nate you seem to have info on this as I see you use rio water pumps which I'm not sure if those are able to flow with air. Please help


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, they'll be going in my 180 gallon acrylic both on the same side once I get it.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Have the powerhead aiming down. There will be enough agitation with that powerhead. You don't have to worry about you p's gasping for air. I never used a powerhead for the longest time and my p's do fine. I use them now just to for a workout for them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont use my power head for surface agitation at all, I let my filters handle that and my p's never lack O2. I use the power head strictly for current.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

isnt it an ac 500? not a 5000?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

producing a currant on the surface is a good thing, and to make the bubbles work move the powerheads closer to the surface, turn up, and ensure their are no blockages.
oh, and have an airline going into the air!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

marco said:


> isnt it an ac 500? not a 5000?


the 500 is a power filter. he's talking about a powerhead.
wes


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Cool, I've been acclimating them to the current by turning it on and off for periods of time and one of my reds especially likes it. I was doing some rearranging in my tank and my hand was near the large powerhead and he swam over very close to my hand...scared me a bit. But he wasn't showing any aggression, just curious. But I noticed he swam right up to the powerhead and then would stop and let the current pull him the other direction. Kinda funny


----------

